#ubuntu-design 2012-01-11
<wendar> Meeting in 5 minutes, in this channel.
<wendar> who's here?
<MrChrisDruif> o/
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going wendar ?
<wendar> hi MrChrisDruif
<wendar> going well
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear
<MrChrisDruif> What's the design team up to?
<wendar> The big news this week is the launch of a demo video for Ubuntu TV.
<wendar> http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/ubuntu-tv-making-its-debut-at-ces/
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> But down-side of it, is that there are no API's to build new lenses etc...
<wendar> Not a "working product", more of an invitation
<MrChrisDruif> And that it's not even documented one bit
<MrChrisDruif> That too
<wendar> The thing about the consumer electronics business is, you need a flashy demo to get hardware folks interested in working on something like this.
<davidcalle> Hi ubuntu-design, I'd like to know if the team would be interested in helping designing lenses.
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> I would be, but I haven't got a degree in design or anything. Nor experience with using/making lanses
<MrChrisDruif> lenses*
<MrChrisDruif> davidcalle; ^
 * MrChrisDruif should try Unity again tbh
<davidcalle> MrChrisDruif, it would be about the architectural side of lenses : categories, filters. For example, I have a TV Shows lens and I'm looking for ways to present Shows and episodes to the user.
<davidcalle> MrChrisDruif, to illustrate, I have a video of it : https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117867558830601601230/albums/5695704341409836561/5695704338964785026
<davidcalle> And I'm asking myself what is the best way to avoid having a long list of seasons, episodes like it is now, and what helpful filters I should present to the user.
<MrChrisDruif> In the example video you searched for "How" and selected "How I met your mother", I don't know if it's possible search within the selection?
<MrChrisDruif> And optional filters at first thought would be "year - season - guest rolls - rating - times viewed"
<MrChrisDruif> This works best for online content
<davidcalle> MrChrisDruif, search within the selection... like a second level of search?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah?
<MrChrisDruif> That you could specify it the search even more
<davidcalle> I've tried it, but then, when I'm in the "How I met your mother" list of episodes, there is no easy way to go back to the TV show search. A "Back" button could technically work, but it would have visually the same importance as other results (episodes).
<MrChrisDruif> What does the "esc" button do?
<MrChrisDruif> But I meant searching within the HIMYM episodes
<MrChrisDruif> davidcalle; you know what I mean?
<davidcalle> MrChrisDruif, the esc button clears the search bar (or closes the Dash if the search bar is empty). I know what you mean. When you are in the episodes view, you could then search for an episode, but then, you can't go back easily to the Shows view. Let's say you misclicked on the wrong show, it would be hard to go back, witout closing the Dash, and reopening. Because the search would be "locked" on the Episode view.
<MrChrisDruif> Is it available for EASY installation? Aka PPA? Then I'll give it a shot in Unity and see what you mean
<MrChrisDruif> (I'm more of a visual guy, I have to see the problem)
<davidcalle> MrChrisDruif, it's not in the PPA, but if you want to have a look at custom lenses to see how they work and what they do : https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa
<MrChrisDruif> Lenses or Scopes? Scopes are the working bits afaik and Lenses are the visual bit afaik
<davidcalle> MrChrisDruif, indeed. But installing lenses should install their relevant scopes and installing scopes should install the relevant lens.
<MrChrisDruif> I hope only the necessary ones, not all the lenses relevant
<MrChrisDruif> Like required and suggested kind of installation with scopes
<davidcalle> Well, scopes work in their specific lens. So if you install the Deviantart scope it will install the Graphic Design lens and vice-versa. Idem for the Torrents lens, it will install the Piratebay scope.
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but the unity-lens-photo could install deviantart-scope, iconfinder and others related to photo's
<MrChrisDruif> Right?
<davidcalle> MrChrisDruif, No, the photo lens only works with the Flickr and Shotwell scopes. Scopes are tailored to work with their lens : to react to its filters and its categories.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, anyhow..bbiab > moving to Unity again
<MrChrisDruif> davidcalle; back
<davidcalle> MrChrisDruif, I actually have to leave :)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, talk to ya later ^_^
<davidcalle> But thanks for the suggestions. Talk to you later :)
#ubuntu-design 2012-01-14
<JamesMc> Can anyone explain the reasoning behind the white text on semi-transparent white backgrounds trend that ubuntu has taken on for the last few releases?
<JamesMc> e.g. http://i.imgur.com/LgYXM.png
<JamesMc> I see it all over the place, and apart from the fact that I think it looks ugly, it makes it completely unusable
#ubuntu-design 2013-01-10
<solancer> http://fav.me/d5qu4f8
#ubuntu-design 2014-01-10
<darklight_> Is there a chance  for the unity shortcuts to finally be customizable by the time 14.04 is released ?
<darklight_> there are open bugs about this that are either being ignored or any work has been postponed for years
<darklight_> it's not just annoying for regular users but it can be a real showstopper for people with disabilities
<darklight_> it's also inconsistent since the same keys can be assigned to do other things but since they're hardcoded the bhaviour is not ovverrided
#ubuntu-design 2016-01-11
<mpt> “Tracking your location lets apps provide appropriate maps, weather, business, and other information automatically.”
<mpt> Tweaks to that text welcome :-)
<mpt> “business” -> “local business” I guess
#ubuntu-design 2016-01-14
<McIntireEvan> Hi, I'm working on a bug that involves fixing a color in the Terminal app, and I need a bit of help with the colors. If someone here could help me, that'd be awesome, and if this is the wrong place I'd love to know where to ask! I'll post the colors in just a moment here
<McIntireEvan> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211045350/screenshot20150708_014157276.png is the color scheme, blue needs to be fixed, (112,80,80) is light red, (220,163,163) is 'intense' red, (96,180,138) is green, (114,213,163) is intense green
<McIntireEvan> If you need any more of the RGBs I'd be happy to give them
